# Honda 1132 for $800....with link



## cwu8six (Jan 12, 2018)

Up here in the great PNW we just got slammed with snow and my wife is telling me enough shoveling time to get a snowblower. Yesterday an 1132 was posted on Craigslist for $800. When was this model first introduced? I am going to look at it later today, what should I look for specifically in order to determine what kind of shape its in? Thanks for your time in helping this novice out!

https://yakima.craigslist.org/tls/d/honda-heavy-snowblower/6456379739.html


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I am a wanna be Honda snow blower owner though I do own a Honda car, Honda's Acura, Honda mower and several of those! Wanna buy one?

To me, that seems to be a great buy, and this time of year, a steal.


----------



## cr4west (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is a good thread on this site regarding the HS1132 
Looks like it was produced for 4 years starting in 1997. Check for seized auger shafts, oil levels, bearings, rust, engine smoke, carb issues.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

cr4west said:


> Here is a good thread on this site regarding the HS1132
> Looks like it was produced for 4 years starting in 1997. Check for seized auger shafts, oil levels, bearings, rust, engine smoke, carb issues.


The 1132 was made right up to ~2011, then the 1332 replaced it.

"New for 2011 are two important introductions to the Honda snowblowers lineup – the HS928WA, HS928WAS, HS928TA and HS928TAS (replacing the existing HS928 models) and the all-new HS1332TA and HS1332TAS that replace the existing HS1132 models."

http://www.hondanews.com/releases/honda-hs928-hs1332-snowblowers-general-overview?l=en-US&mode=print


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems like an early 2000s/late 90s model, faded paint means it was stored outside for some time, if not all its life. 


Auger teeth are all there, side of the housing seems ok, doesnt seem to have any rust for $800 its a good deal. 


Just check the impeller housing to make sure its not all chewed up due to being used on gravel, check tracks for cracks, remove the shear bolts and see if the augers spin freely. 

At that price a machine like that wouldnt last an hour here in the northeast.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

most important thing to me would be the augers? are the serrations ground off? that's 600 bucks right there to replace. granted it will still blow snow with ground down augers but not as well.

compression? engine smoking? condition of bucket , especially the bottom. check tranny operation is smooth with no jerking . that would indicate right side tranny issues, maybe.

looks like it's been out in the weather all it's life. the paint is faded.

i would overlook minor details from general neglect. you may have to replace the scraperbar, skids, and do a general tuneup. all that would be about 100 bucks. 

otherwise if it works reasonably well and the augers are not worn or all bent out of shape , $800 would be good. if you you could a cheap donor machine that is even better.

I am in the process of taking a really good 1132 with a damaged bucket and poor augers and making it into a 1128. that's something you could also do fairly cheaply with a good cheap donor 828 or 928.

good luck and check back.


----------



## cwu8six (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome you guys, thanks for letting me know what to look for in general. Here I am looking at the faded paint and making assumptions about whether or not this would be a good deal. Sounds like the faded paint is a minor issue and the auger and tranny should be my main focus when I go take a look at it. Will report back later in the day!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If everything is good $800 is a steal on it....!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> If everything is good $800 is a steal on it....!!!


ya, exactly. the faded paint is minor and it probably needs a tuneup and some minor parts replacing.

i would be very concerned about the trannies , engine, and augers. even if he had to spend a couple hundred for everything else, that would still be a good deal.

that machine around here would go for 1700-2100


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

One source lists the HS1132 being built from 1997 to 2000 (planopower.com) and another source (the one Marlow quoted, hondanews.com) states the 1132 was replaced in 2011 by the HS1332.

Could very well be 1997 - 2011. Almost as long a run as the HS928.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

grab it quick if it checks out
good stuff goes in a day or less here


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

With the Crawlers at $400 here in Canada, that's one of the things I would check out.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, the red paint is several different shades and I'd ask how they stored it - weird thing is all the fasteners are bright and shiny so I don't think it just sat outside it's whole life. That bucket color will come back with some polishing compound and wax. Check the oil and the transmission fluid in it's reservoir. Start it up and wait a minute before you engage the drive to let the fluid warm up and try it out. Make sure you understand that the bucket has two heights it can be set at and see how you like it. The tracks aren't for everyone. When you engage the auger belt you will hear a little squeal which is normal. Good luck.


----------

